# South Wales Car Shows 2010



## Huw

I was wondering if we could get a list going of car shows in South Wales for the coming year? I'm aware of shows like Pencoed & Singleton, but there must be others going on, be they single marque or open to all comers.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Good idea. Would be a useful resource.


----------



## brutalbobby

Tonyrefail classic car show.(but wasn't just classic cars)


----------



## ad172

There's normally one down in Cardiff Bay. Not massive but some interesting cars there.

Just checked the Council calendar and no date shown as yet.


----------



## Tom Newton

Theres one in neath thats really good, went last year much more than i was expecting. everything from classic american to uber rare 911's


----------



## cosmo

Tom Newton said:


> Theres one in neath thats really good, went last year much more than i was expecting. everything from classic american to uber rare 911's


That would have been the Knoll park :thumb:


----------



## cloudnine

Normally a VW weekend show and cruise at Margam Park in late August


----------



## Huw

Dates I've found so far:

Tredegar House VW Show 2/3/4/5 April http://www.tredegarhousevwshow.com/

Dubs at the Castle 16-18 July 2010 http://www.dubsatthecastle.com/index.html

Volksfest Wales 20-22 August 2010 http://www.volksfestwales.org.uk/

Pencoed Car Show Sunday 9th May http://www.swccc.net/pencoedshow2010.htm

Bus & Coach Wales 2010 Vintage & modern buses, classic cars http://www.visitsouthwales.com/thedms.aspx?dms=13&feature=21&GroupId=1&venue=1011220&easi=true

Vintage & Classic Car show 13 June 2010 http://www.cars.co.uk/events/6877.html


----------



## j4miejenks

There was one down Pembrey race circuit that looked a good crack last year...


----------



## StevieG-09

j4miejenks said:


> There was one down Pembrey race circuit that looked a good crack last year...


My car is was in that show last year. It was okay, not amazing.


----------



## j4miejenks

StevieG-09 said:


> My car is was in that show last year. It was okay, not amazing.


off topic, sure you've passed me a couple of times lately?!...think once was tonight, between loughor bridge and trostre. Always when im on my way home from the gym...lol


----------



## StevieG-09

Might of been me on my way to work, what time was it?


----------



## j4miejenks

StevieG-09 said:


> Might of been me on my way to work, what time was it?


around 3.30...nice clio btw, on collies?


----------



## StevieG-09

Yeah that was me! Yup on Vmaxx coilovers, Still need to lower the front more and get a desired height! Give me a flash of the lights or beep of the horn next time you see me ill get to know the car then :thumb::lol:


----------



## j4miejenks

StevieG-09 said:


> Yeah that was me! Yup on Vmaxx coilovers, Still need to lower the front more and get a desired height! Give me a flash of the lights or beep of the horn next time you see me ill get to know the car then :thumb::lol:


will do, and the same here, ive usually got my amber sidelights on...easier to pick me out from a crowd  and the fact that my car is pretty rare in Llanelli, lol...never seen another red mk2 MG ZR there or Swansea come to think of it...lol


----------



## justina3

volksfest was my fav but has dies the last few years due it being on the same weekend as max power live, in the past the ford owners club in margam park used to be my show of the year to attend shame its gone


----------



## Dubjunkie

singlton park show in swansea normaly begining of may


----------



## Bryan

pics from the SWCCC Classic Car Show 9th May


----------



## Huw

Volksfest Wales this weekend. http://www.volksfestwales.org.uk/


----------



## timster

*Rs day in pembrey*

Copied from another site:

South & West Wales RS Owners Clubs @ Pembrey, 30th August 2010

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In case you didnt see this in the show section:

South & West Wales RS Owners Clubs @ Pembrey, 30th August 2010

On Bank Holiday Monday come and join the fun as the South & West Wales RS Owners Club join together for a show and track day at Pembrey Race Circuit.

All day track action £105 full day,£60 half day

Concours competition

RS group displays

Visiting car clubs

Trade stands

£10 RS club members

£12 non RS club members

under 14s free

FOR TRACK ENQUIRIES
Chris - 07766 130895
FOR LOCAL/GROUPS AND VISITING CARS
Paul - 07823 321327
FOR ADVANCED TICKETS OR TRADE BOOKINGS
Cyril - 01495 740255
CAMPING AVAILABLE (Tents only)
Martin - 07817 019552

PEMBREY CIRCUIT IS JUST SOUTH OF KIDWELLY 10 MILES FROM JCT48 OF
THE M4 MOTORWAY. FOLLOW THE BROWN CHEQUERED FLAG SIGNS.
PLEASE NOTE: NO ANIMALS ARE ALLOWED AT PEMBREY

[email protected]


----------



## TANNERS

*tonyrefail classic car show*

went today

just some pics


----------



## TANNERS

*more pics*

can you spot what ive got a soft spot for???????


----------



## TANNERS

*...............more....................*

some more


----------



## littlejack

Some great shots looks like it was a nice day


----------



## AstraDave

*Tonyrefail Classic Car Show*

Here's some of my pics, didnt think it was as good as last year but for a free day out and within walking distance for me you cant go wrong :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS

i was parked behind that red hot rod


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Great shots Tanners.

Would have thought most of those cars would have been deemed modern cars in Tonyrefail!


----------



## TANNERS

lol................................:thumb:


----------

